# Mercier Kilo availability??



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I just noticed that Sportymama has the Mercier Kilo on Ebay when BikesDirect says on website shipping is still on Nov. 16. 

Isn't Bikesdirect the source? Does that mean that Sportymama is just taking orders and not have them physically yet?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I just noticed that the bikedirect website has Surly CrossChecks for $899 but are sold out.

Do you think they ever stocked them?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

midlife_xs's said:


> I just noticed that Sportymama has the Mercier Kilo on Ebay when BikesDirect says on website shipping is still on Nov. 16.
> 
> Isn't Bikesdirect the source? Does that mean that Sportymama is just taking orders and not have them physically yet?


Kilo TT is in stock and shipping now
As you may know, this bike sells out every time we get them in before we can get more back in; therefore it is hard to keep them on ebay and BD at the same time. This time we got in triple our normal order; so they should be up and shipping for another 20 to 30 days.

thanks


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> I just noticed that the bikedirect website has Surly CrossChecks for $899 but are sold out.
> 
> Do you think they ever stocked them?


Amazing how you spotted that. Page is akin to sorting out classified section of Sunday paper. They are actually sold out even on LBS too. The price is on par with LBS...so nothing to write home about.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lifelover, you haven't been here terrorizing the neighborhood for a while. I think we missed you.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Lifelover, you haven't been here terrorizing the neighborhood for a while. I think we missed you.



I got banned for a week for a spat I had with the super nice, wonderful, fair minded, moderator in the Lounge. What a great guy

It also been a little slow here overall.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

They can ban you for a week for just having an argument? I suppose this place isn't a democracy, is it...?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> They can ban you for a week for just having an argument? I suppose this place isn't a democracy, is it...?



It's worse than that. He banned me because I implied he suffered from Only child syndrome and than said "what a _______"

the "_______" was not filtered by the system is was simply blank.

Whatever! I'm back unless he reads this thread and than he will most likely ban me again.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, welcome back. Even if it's only temporary.


----------

